# boar ivory



## watch_art (Jun 16, 2012)

So was reading about how elephants are nearing extinction due to poaching increases and thought about boar ivory.

Since there's basically no difference between ivory of different mammals except for the lines in them, couldn't somebody start breeding hogs and harvest their teeth?  They could selectively breed them to get straighter fatter tusks.

They could even sell the meat.
Yumm...

Anybody ever turned boar ivory?


----------



## Rick P (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't turned it but it is widely available and good quality. It's fairly limited to pens or a novelty though as it's not very big in diameter. Stress fractures can also be an issue. Here would be a good place to start........you can convince him a farm is a nice place to live!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 16, 2012)

I traded some razor and pen kits for warthog tusks and got some elephant and giraffe bone as well. Have not turned any yet. My trade partner was terryf in South Africa.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2012)

Boar Ivory is also about 60 or 70% hollow, only the last 30 to 40% is solid, Also it's more enamel than Ivory kind of like people teeth, I've capped a lot of boars tusks in silver and gold, but it smells worse than deer antler by an order of 10. 
Remember how it smells when the Dentist drills on a tooth!! YUCK....


----------



## Rick P (Jun 16, 2012)

Mammoth ivory smells like that as well, hippo ivory is mostly hollow too.........there are only a few inches of usable material in most horn as well.


But by far the worst smelling is musk ox horn!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 16, 2012)

You may have better luck with vegetable ivory, as it has the same chemical composition as ivory. Tagua nut, palm ivory do a search as I posted a bunch of links a couple weeks ago.
:clown:


----------



## massmanute (Aug 19, 2013)

PTsideshow said:


> You may have better luck with vegetable ivory, as it has the same chemical composition as ivory. Tagua nut, palm ivory do a search as I posted a bunch of links a couple weeks ago.
> :clown:



Actually, I'm pretty sure the chemical composition is not similar to ivory. Tagua is cellulose based. Ivory is not. However, the physical properties might be similar to ivory.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 19, 2013)

Rick P said:


> Haven't turned it but it is widely available and good quality. It's fairly limited to pens or a novelty though as it's not very big in diameter. Stress fractures can also be an issue. Here would be a good place to start........you can convince him a farm is a nice place to live!


I have made a few pens out of warthog tusks. You can get tusks that is big enough to make a Sierra size pen. 

Donovan


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 19, 2013)

Boone Trading Company - Warthog and Wild Boar Tusks

plan your cuts...I have gotten full sized imperials out of a single tusk...drilling is the hardest part...clean up some of the angles on a band saw first and it works better...visually almost the same as elephant though there do seem to be more striations in color (maybe we need better dental care for our warthog friends).  It does have a distinct odor!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 19, 2013)

Rick P.
Does my mother in law know you got a picture of her and posted it?


----------



## rangeric43 (Aug 19, 2013)

boar meat is nasty. try a totinos pizza its on there


----------



## BKelley (Aug 19, 2013)

I have worked elephant ivory before ban also wart hog tusk & cattle bone.  Nothing can compare to genuine elephant ivory.  Wart hog is brittle  and cattle bone has pores in it.  You can buy elephant ivory legally, but it is terribly expensive.

Ben


----------

